# Topics > Smart home >  KNX Association

## Airicist

Website - knx.org

youtube.com/knxassociation

facebook.com/KNXassociation

twitter.com/KNXassociation

linkedin.com/company/knx-association

KNX (standard) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

KNX Association Welcome 

 Uploaded on Apr 22, 2010




> Welcome to the worldwide STANDARD for home and building control !
> 
> KNX is the worldwide STANDARD for all applications in home and building control, ranging from lighting and shutter control to various security systems, heating, ventilation, air conditioning, monitoring, alarming, water control, energy management, smart metering as well as household appliances, audio/video and lots more. KNX is the worldwide standard for home and building control with a single, manufacturer independent design and commissioning tool (ETS), with a complete set of supported communication media (TP, PL, RF and IP) as well as a complete set of supported configuration modes (system and easy mode). KNX is approved as a European (CENELEC EN 50090 and CEN EN 13321-1) and an International standard (ISO/IEC 14543-3). This standard is based upon more than 20 years of experience in the market. Over 200 member companies worldwide from different application domains have almost 7000 KNX certified product groups in their catalogues. The KNX has partnership agreements with more than 30,000 installer companies in almost 100 countries.

----------


## Airicist

Advantages of KNX 

 Published on Sep 30, 2013




> Welcome to the worldwide STANDARD for home and building control !
> 
> KNX is the worldwide STANDARD for all applications in home and building control, ranging from lighting and shutter control to various security systems, heating, ventilation, air conditioning, monitoring, alarming, water control, energy management, smart metering as well as household appliances, audio/video and lots more. KNX is the worldwide standard for home and building control with a single, manufacturer independent design and commissioning tool (ETS), with a complete set of supported communication media (TP, PL, RF and IP) as well as a complete set of supported configuration modes (system and easy mode). KNX is approved as a European (CENELEC EN 50090 and CEN EN 13321-1) and an International standard (ISO/IEC 14543-3). This standard is based upon more than 23 years of experience in the market. Over 300 member companies worldwide from different application domains have almost 7000 KNX certified product groups in their catalogues. The KNX has partnership agreements with more than 38,000 installer companies in over 120 countries.

----------


## Airicist

ETS5: Embedded, Smart, Wireless 

Published on Sep 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

25 years of KNX

Published on May 10, 2015

----------

